# Kittens



## tashap1988

I will get some better pictures today. She had to go the Vet and get checked cas we could feel something else but they've xrayed an think it was a undeveloped kitten that she has reabsorbed &#55357;&#56873;. She's fine though and a brilliant mum alreadyx


----------



## Marcia

Looking forward to pics!!


----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988

I had the vet checked the one with curled up feet she said its called twisted leg syndrome but it hasn't got it really bad and it should grow out of it. And minnie is booked in to be spayed in 6 weeks x


----------



## catloverami

Glad to hear she checked out at the vet OK. The kittens look healthy and seem to have grown overnite.

Occasionally a retained fetus doesn't get absorbed and then can cause problems. So keep checking her carefully several times a day that she doesn't have any kind of foul-smelling yellowish discharge from her vagina as it may be_ *Pyometra*_, which is a _vet emergency and requires immediate spaying._ There are other symptoms as well to keep in mind, as there may be_ no_ discharge.

Pet Health Resources | Cats | Pyometra in Cats | University Animal Hospital


----------



## tashap1988

Thank you I will keep an eye on her she seems to have perked up today as she was exhausted after giving birth poor girl. The kittens do seemed to have filled out over night haha. The vet said they are nice healthy sizes x


----------



## BotanyBlack

Glad they got a nod from the vet. Some pretty kittens you have there. The one with the pattern below the shoulders almost looks like she/he has wings imprinted there. (third pic)

congrats on the nice litter.


----------



## tashap1988

Oh wow yes I didn't notice that. I can't tell the sex with this one yet I think it's a girl so me may have to name her angel ? now that I've seen them wings hehe tht one is the one with the curled feet Aswell. there is a boy and a girl black one they have a few white markings underneath and the White patterned is a girl x


----------



## tashap1988

hugging her babies xx


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tashap,
Congratulations to you, New Mommy, and Kittens!
What an Adorable bunch!

I also agree with Catloverami, about keeping an eye on mama cat, just in case of Pyometra...
One of my employees, has a mommy boxer dog, that had puppies recently, she unfortunately, developed this, and had to have the emergency spay! 
Looking forward to more pictures! 
All Paws Crossed for mama and kittens! 
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67

What beautiful kittens! Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing more pictures as the kittens grow.


----------



## tashap1988

Thank you all. I think the torti shell is actually a boy not a girl x


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tashap, 
If that one turns out to be a male, and a Torti...that's a rarity, I think!:what:
Sharon


----------



## tashap1988

The male that we seen around our garden was a long haired tori cat so we think that may be the dad and there was also a black long haired male so not sure if both could of mated with her x


----------



## BotanyBlack

If it was a male Torti. likely he didn't father the kittens. As rare as they are.. they are sterile. The mutation of the color gene is on the female chromosome, which would make him XXY and sterile. XX being female and XY being male of course.


----------



## tashap1988

Oh no sorry I meant he was tabby and the tabby kitten is possibly male sorry I just checked the colours online and realised they are tabby pattern not torti shell ? I'm new to this haha x


----------



## tashap1988

Would the white kitten be called a torti do you know? X


----------



## BotanyBlack

That would be a bicolor tabby and white. or can also be called a cap-and-saddle marking depending on how wide the back marking spreads across the hips. . But definitely a tabby and white. 

no worries we all are there LOL


----------



## tashap1988

Thank you there just adorable I can't wait to get more pictures of them growing. Minnie has been great she's a good mum already. Xx


----------



## tashap1988

How can you tell if kittens are long haired does it take a few weeks to show x


----------



## tashap1988

The tabby cats back paws are a lot less curled today almost normal and it was standing on them rather than draggin them ?? xx


----------



## Jenny bf

Thats good news on the paws. They are adorable and so big,


----------



## tashap1988

I know they seem to grow huge overnight x


----------



## BotanyBlack

Great news! They do seem to get big very fast. you can get a cooking scale and weigh them. That way if one fails to gain you are aware.


----------



## tashap1988

Ooh Ye I have some cooking scales too I will give that try later there asleep at the min so I will leave them in peace with mummy I think they might be bigger because she was overdue maybe? X


----------



## Smaughunter

Congratulations on the healthy babies. Fingers crossed for a smooth recovery for mom.


----------



## tashap1988

Smaughunter said:


> Congratulations on the healthy babies. Fingers crossed for a smooth recovery for mom.



Thank you mom is recovering well ??


----------



## tashap1988

One of the kittens cords have dropped off is this normal? X


----------



## Tsukiyomi

tashap1988 said:


> One of the kittens cords have dropped off is this normal? X



Do you mean the umbilical cord fell off? If so than yes that's normal.


----------



## tashap1988

Yes. Oh good thanks x


----------



## tashap1988

View attachment 85401
View attachment 85409
View attachment 85417
. Hi I don't know if you can see but I think one of the black kittens is lighter than the other one or is this just me seein this x


----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988

. 
The tabby kitten who's back feet where curled are normal now so proud of him ???? xxx


----------



## tashap1988

this is the cutest 2 kittens snuggled in mummies arms and 2 snuggled by her belly xx


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tashap,
YAY!! For the little Tabbies legs straightening out!! Awesome news!
And the babies and mama are Adorable!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67

They are so adorable! It made my day to see the picture of the tiny tabby with his little legs straight.


----------



## tashap1988

I'm so proud of him ?? im proud of them all and minnie there all doing so well, Minnie's is a brilliant mum. I went to weigh them but my scales were broke ? they have all definitely gained though they all look nice and chunky ?? xx


----------



## tashap1988

One of the kittens has opened one of her eyes ??? x


----------



## Jenny bf

That's fab news little tabby's legs are straightened. Minnie looks like she has taken to motherhood like a pro. Love seeing all the photos


----------



## tashap1988

Yeah she's been brilliant. ??


----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988

One of the black ones and the White tabby both look like there coats are longer and fluffier than the other 2 possible long haired kittens??


----------



## NebraskaCat

Oh my, that ebony/silver tabby is going to have beautiful markings.


----------



## tashap1988

Isn't he beautiful. I have lovely homes for the other kittens to go to when there old enough with people who will look after them greatly but he is stayin with me he's fab I wish I could keep them all ?? x


----------



## catloverami

Thanks for my kitty fix! Congratulations for momcat (Minnie is it?) They all look really well fed, and I agree the brown classic tabby's markings are excellent--a keeper for sure. In another week they should all have their eyes open, will love to see their kitty faces..


----------



## BotanyBlack

Beautiful! I still see wings in the markings that one!


----------



## howsefrau32

How beautiful they all are, and what a good mommy Minnie is. That is great news that you have found homes for all of them too. 

What an experience this has been for you. You have been great with them. I can't wait to see them with eyes open and moving around. Then mom will really have her hands full.


----------



## tashap1988

Me too I'm so excited to see there little personalities 1 black has her eyes open will check the rest today to see if they have. I can't believe how muh they have grown an it's not even a week there chunky ?? x


----------



## tashap1988

how gorgeous is thus little boy xx


----------



## Jetlaya67

Love seeing the babies pictures! So cute!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Awww...He's a Wee Cute little guy!
They're ALL Precious! 
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf

He is just adorable and he has wonderful markings, like Botany Black he has his special kitty wings


----------



## tashap1988

Kids have said we have to call him mickey so we hve minnie and mickey haha ?? x


----------



## BotanyBlack

Yay. kitten pics!! they are looking nice and healthy. 

How is mom doing. Still great? no side affects from the retained embryo? Give her a nice smooch between the ears for being such a good momma.


----------



## tashap1988

Ye she's been brilliant back to her old self she's so good with the babies keeps a close eye on them while she's eating it's adorable. When I sit next to the cage she brings the kittens over to me n sits next to me she's so cute xx


----------



## sasasola

Those are some chubby kittens! So cute!


----------



## tashap1988

3 of the kittens have opened there eyes sorry not the best pictures you can't really tell on these x


----------



## kbear

tashap1988 said:


> View attachment 85585
> View attachment 85593
> how gorgeous is thus little boy xx


this is the one you are keeping? he has beautiful markings!


----------



## tashap1988

ellag said:


> this is the one you are keeping? he has beautiful markings!



Yes isn't he beautiful ??


----------



## tashap1988

R








































sleeping beauties xx


----------



## tashap1988

these two kittens have completely deferent cots can't really tell here but the left is more grey than black and it's coat is more course but fluffy where as the right one is jet black really shiny and soft coat xx


----------



## Jetlaya67

They are so beautiful! And they are getting so big! Love their little tummies.


----------



## kbear

i think your little tabby would like to keep the kitten with all the white. is that one a girl?


----------



## tashap1988

Yeah it's a girl the White on x


----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988

my daughter having snuggles for the first time xx


----------



## Jetlaya67

That picture of your daughter and the kitten is precious!


----------



## Jenny bf

Jetlaya67 said:


> That picture of your daughter and the kitten is precious!


Totally agree. Cuteness overload


----------



## tashap1988

Thank you I can't believe how muh there growing everyday they have started tryin to walk they get up and walk but wobble everywhere it's the cutest I need to try get videos up ??? xx


----------



## tashap1988

can't wait to see the coats on these kitties one looks greyish tabby with a completely different coat like a rough coarse but fluffy it's weird and the other is black shiny smooth


----------



## tashap1988

The light doesn't help us have to see them in person to tell the difference xx


----------



## tashap1988




----------



## BotanyBlack

Wow they have grown! Mom is doing a great job, and so are you!


----------



## tashap1988

They are 2 weeks now and are doing great thanks


----------



## 10cats2dogs

That's a whole bunch of FLUFFY CUTENESS!!


----------



## kbear

they are getting more and more adorable!!


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

Too much cuteness!


----------



## spirite

Seriously! Squeeees! The two kittens who look black/gray now may end up with different coat colors, and maybe one will be long- or medium-haired, since you said their coats feel different. Looking forward to seeing more pics as they keep growing!


----------



## tashap1988

It's not letting me upload pictures anymore ? says I'm over my limit x


----------



## marie73

time for a new thread! :grin:


----------

